# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Network's Boston Marathon Wild Speculation Thread

## Network

aka..._We live in a computer Matrix or someone is messing with us Pt. 2_
aka..._Beam me up Scottie the Sequel


Didn't happen.




_Psyche!  It was probably a teabagger angry at Boston people. 

I have some speculations, but for now I just have a quote to piss you off.  RIP everyone who died in the matrix tragedy, or from cancer, or from a heart attack that day.  Sincerely.


I like how the old white supremacist and neoconfederate, Lew, is afraid to say nagger.

This morning, I saw a little of Fox & Friends (3 hearts with but one IQ). The woman was calling the Boston murderer a  "coward."  "America does not do such things!" she yelled. Of course, the US bombs people, including civilians, hundreds of times a day with its drones, run by brave guys in Nevada basements. About 50 innocents are murdered for every alleged terrorist. Earlier this month, 11 little boys were killed in Pakistan by drone. But they don't count. They're gooks, ragheads, untermenschen, sand n_____, Muslims.
_-Lew Rockwell
_

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Yes, yes, it was a hoax, nobody actually died, the blood was just ketchup, on and on.

----------

Network (04-16-2013)

----------


## Network

I see a remarkable difference in the media available from this hoax.  

Straight up released some cable quality _Walking Dead_ pics with this one.  The other recent ones...nada.

----------


## Guest

Wild speculation?  OK. Some people wanted to blow people up and government types knew about it and helped either overtly or tacitly.

----------


## Network

Silly conspiracy theorists, always trying to find the culprits behind nonevents.

----------


## Maximatic

I like how Network is afraid to say Lew is afraid to say negger.

----------

Network (04-16-2013)

----------


## Network

> I like how Network is afraid to say Lew is afraid to say negger.



I've never been afraid to say Niger.  It is you, my friend, who are afraid.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

******. ****** ****** ****** ****** ******. Not nagger, not negger, not Niger, not n****r. ******.

----------

Gemini (04-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

Also, yesterday--and I noticed my nonfriend @Network said nothing to this--that was the day that Lincoln was shot, the Titanic sank, the hallucinogenic effects of LSD (a CeeEyeA favorite) and Lenin returned to Moscow.

Look at this week in history...very crazy.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (04-16-2013)

----------


## Guest

Yeh, I'm not afraid of ******, either.  It's a word.  I wouldn't call someone that, but I'm not afraid to say it.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (04-16-2013),The XL (04-16-2013)

----------


## Guest

> You and google chrome have a problem then, because they're all blanked for me.
> 
> It's probably because google is CIA and they've been tracking your love for young guys and Rina's love for Cobra, so they've blocked your perversions.


I think Cobra looks like this behind the mask:

----------


## Network

<can't even grow a beard>

It's funny to me how the women like posting men pictures and the men never post women pics.  

It must be in the hormones in the plastic turning the women into predators and men into queers or something.

----------


## Network

> I think Cobra looks like this behind the mask:



Oh really?


trin.png

----------


## Guest

> <can't even grow a beard>
> 
> It's funny to me how the women like posting men pictures and the men never post women pics.  
> 
> It must be in the hormones in the plastic turning the women into predators and men into queers or something.


Well, I help you guys out with that.  I post pics of women all the time.

----------

Network (04-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Travis Fimmel

Oh shit  :Smilie Thud:

----------

Network (04-16-2013)

----------


## Network

That one worked.

trin.png

----------


## Network

Trannies make me wanna cut myself.

They remind me of fake ass women for some reason.

----------


## The XL

Trinitty likes them young, huh?

----------

Network (04-16-2013)

----------


## Network

> Trinitty likes them young, huh?



Damn right, Bimmy!  Send her some pics to calm her down.

----------


## Guest

> Trannies make me wanna cut myself.
> 
> They remind me of fake ass women for some reason.


This one looks good tho, right?



And this one had the surgery...

----------


## Guest

> Damn right, Bimmy!  Send her some pics to calm her down.


That's right, Bimmy is very young.  He could send some pics to Trinnity.

----------

Network (04-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Damn right, Bimmy!  Send her some pics to calm her down.


I'm 24, I might be too old for her.

----------

Network (04-16-2013)

----------


## Network

> This one looks good tho, right?
> 
> 
> 
> And this one had the surgery...



Damn BRO. 

tryin to get me sent to jail for 15 year old trannies on my lap...i mean my comp? 


trin.png

----------


## Network

24 is ancient.

I'm turning 31 soon.  Time to retire and take a brave leap after I run out of money.

Fuck the golden years.

----------

The XL (04-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

18 to 40 will do. I'm not mean, ya know.

----------

The XL (04-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> 18 to 40 will do. I'm not mean, ya know.


Lmao.  It's nice you keep the door open for old time 24 year olds like myself.  I'm washed up compared to those 18 year olds.

----------


## Network

Blue and white stripes.

A hallmark of tragedy.


Attachment 518


what? you didn't expect me to confuse someone?

----------


## Guest

> Blue and white stripes.
> 
> A hallmark of tragedy.
> 
> 
> Attachment 518
> 
> 
> what? you didn't expect me to confuse someone?



Here is red and white stripes...and she's got a vagina and fake tits now like a real Playboy bunny.

----------


## The XL

Jeebus.

----------


## Trinnity

> This one looks good tho, right?
> 
> 
> 
> And this one had the surgery...


Carmen Carrera, before and after transgender surgery. <yawn>

----------


## Network

Blue and white stripes and a walking dead actor.





Blue and white.  blue and yellow unicorn with RHneg blood







Blue and white M&M guy




totally nailed!   you don't understand?  never happened...

----------


## Guest

> Carmen Carrera, before and after transgender surgery. <yawn>


Yep...could fool most people, but @Network is a truth seeker so he wouldn't have needed the fake tits.

----------


## Network

I'm not a truth seeker.

I'm a reality knower.

----------


## Trinnity

The real thing: a real man.

I think I'll buy him. Yep. <property rights - good>

----------


## Network

Yall don't know the history of blue and white stripes, because you're conspiracy theorists.

----------


## Guest

I like more...manly men.

----------


## Gemini

> ******. ****** ****** ****** ****** ******. Not nagger, not negger, not Niger, not n****r. ******.


Laughed my arse off upon reading that.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (04-17-2013)

----------


## Network

RIP to these two.  blue and white stripes and interesting symbolism for such a young guy.

_Ligzi Liu_

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

What symbolism? On the poster? That's all 100% Christianity.

----------


## Network

This is the wild speculation thread.  Says so right in the title.  That way I don't have to create threads about Saudi Nationals being deported.

If you think that aliens did the job or something similarly wild, then this is the thread for you.  Otherwise...<talk to the hand>

----------



----------


## Guest

> Otherwise...<talk to the hand>


Wooo, lawd!

----------


## Network

People who don't realize that the last time someone died in America was during the Civil War drive me nuts.

Trannies just drive me wild.  I'm on a post every other day pattern because I found me a good one who doesn't have to overdo it with flamboyance.

----------


## Network

(s)he doesn't know that I'm crazy.  oh yea
(s)he doesn't know that I'm an extreme right leftwinger.  oh no
But (s)he likes me a lot for who I'm not
<guitar>

----------


## Guest

> People who don't realize that the last time someone died in America was during the Civil War drive me nuts.
> 
> Trannies just drive me wild.  I'm on a post every other day pattern because I found me a good one who doesn't have to overdo it with flamboyance.


I've found lots of good trannies.   :Frown:

----------

Network (04-18-2013)

----------


## Network

Turrble captions

----------


## Network

terrible insensitive people.

American flag holds strong.  Same millisecond.  That's the norm in these events.  Several photographers publish the same exact millisecond.  





pretty flag


http://noticias.latino.msn.com/bomba...presi%C3%B3n-1


Smokey flag

130415160947-boston-marathon-explosion-08-story-top.jpg
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/politi...html?hpt=hp_t2

----------



----------


## Network

Look at all these fluorescent green fags at the finish line.  If they didn't know a bomb was placed, along with the spooks in desert khakis/boots, how the hell can they stop such an attack?

Assign a statemonger for each person at the event?  

They were all there because it was a drill, just like he said:

<PS...no one died>


*UM Coach: Bomb Sniffing Dogs, Spotters on Roofs Before Explosions*


University of Mobile’s Cross Country Coach, who was near the finish line of the Boston Marathon when a series of explosions went off, said he thought it was odd there were bomb sniffing dogs at the start and finish lines.
　
"They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15.

Stevenson said he saw law enforcement spotters on the roofs at the start of the race. He's been in plenty of marathons in Chicago, D.C., Chicago, London and other major metropolitan areas but has never seen that level of security before.
　
"Evidently, I don't believe they were just having a training exercise," Stevenson said. "I think they must have had some sort of threat or suspicion called in."
http://www.local15tv.com/mostpopular...8z6eSDJEA.cspx

----------


## Network

*"They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15*

----------


## Network

*"They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15*

----------


## Guest

> *"They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15*



There was a training exercise at Oklahoma City, at Aurora, at the Sikh Temple, and at Sandy Hook--oops, I forgot, also on 911 which made the military slow to respond to the incoming air craft aimed at the Pentagon.

The world would be much safer without training exercises.  It's how special forces guys overseas get killed.  

"_Sorry ma'am, your husband died in a training exercise..."_

----------


## Network

> There was a training exercise at Oklahoma City, at Aurora, at the Sikh Temple, and at Sandy Hook--oops, I forgot, also on 911 which made the military slow to respond to the incoming air craft aimed at the Pentagon.
> 
> The world would be much safer without training exercises.  It's how special forces guys overseas get killed.  
> 
> "_Sorry ma'am, your husband died in a training exercise..."_



No one died at those either...except first responders at 911.

If you think a plane hit the pentagon, I'd like to see the proof.  

A plane hit nothing, not even the hole in the ground in a field from whatever false narrative that joke was all about.  Disappearing plane wreck.  

Wanna know how people go along with these jokes and keep their mouths shut?  They're not evil, they're Hollywooding.

----------


## Network

Yeah, we have 3 frames of a _missile_ hitting the pentagon.  We've confiscated all other security cameras in the area.  Really, the pentagon only had one camera that could catch 3 frames.

Fucking A.  The dumbass alleged pilots of the planes couldn't hit the Atlantic Ocean.

----------



----------

